# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box تحديثات :  z3x-shell v4.3.4

## mohamed73

*Added*:
- Showing card type (“Settings and Card tools” -> “Show card info”)
- Possibility of product activation (“Settings and Card tools” -> “Run hardware Wizard” -> “Show card info”) *Fixed*:
- Software update (was broken in 4.3.3)
- Reduced file size  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور على المتابعة

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك على المتابعة

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

شكرا اخي بوكس رائع دائما يقدم الجديد

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  
أهلا و سهلا و تحية طيبة 
بارك الله فيك اخي 
وصل تميزك في المنتدى الغالي

----------


## akon

السلام عليكم مشكورر اخي على المجهود ولكن هذا الاصدار لا ينزل معي  كل احمله و ابدا بتنصيبه اجده نفس الاصدار القديم 4.3.2 ممكن رابط للاصدار الجديد على اي موقع غير السيرفر ؟؟!!

----------

